# Warning For SRAM Power Link Users



## Mr Pig (11 May 2008)

Forgive me if this has been posted before and is a well know issue, it's a head's up to SRAM chain users about the quick release link.

Yesterday, going along a rocky track on the top of the Old Kilpatrick hills I heard a clatter and looked down to see my chain lying on the ground behind me! At first I thought it had snapped but collecting the chain I realised that the link had came undone.

The SRAM power links, the quick release links, are pretty tight when they're new. In fact you need to use a pair of pliers squeeze the ends of the link together. Over time the link wears and eventually they're very loose. This isn't a problem most of the time as the chain tension keeps the link together.

What happened yesterday though was that the bouncing around on the rough track managed to shake the chain in just the right way to unclip the link and bingo, the chain's off! 

In my many years of using these links this is the first time this has happened, but if it can happen to me it can happen to you. If you change your chain/link regularly it shouldn't be an issue but if it gets worn enough to be loose then you could find yourself chainless too. I'm just glad it happened on the flat and it didn't fall off as I was going down the hill, could've been a long walk back up to fetch my chain. 

And carrying a spare link is a good idea too ;0)


----------



## Tim Bennet. (11 May 2008)

Well I think you need to put such a warning into perspective:

1. I have never, ever needed a pair of pliers to open the quick link however new. (Are you sure this does them any good? Could this be the cause of your problems?)

2. Even when well worn, I have never known one come undone and I should think there are about twenty users of them in our mtb club, some of whom hardly know the meaning of the phrase 'bike maintenance'.

Interestingly, I have never had a chain failure of any sort since I have been using them, where as when I used to 'split' the chain and reuse a regular link, or use a new Shimano pin, breakages were fairly common.

Carrying a spare quick link is certainly prudent (as it's both cheap and feather light) but I would say there isn't a more reliable way to join a chain and people shouldn't shy away from a such great bit of kit.


----------



## Mr Pig (11 May 2008)

When the links are new I can't get them undone by hand. I put pliers diagonally across the link to squeeze it together and pop it open. How do you get them open? 

This is the first time I've had the link come undone and I've been using them for years. It's probably a very rare occurrence but for the price of a new link why chance it?

Totally agree about the excellence of this SRAM device, I'd recommend them to anyone. I'd never got back to a chain tool now, although I still carry one and a few links just in case. I'm sticking to SRAM chains and power links but in future I'll be replacing the link when it gets loose.


----------



## Mr Pig (11 May 2008)

Tim Bennet. said:


> ...some of whom hardly know the meaning of the phrase 'bike maintenance'.



Actually, that's a good point. Thick oily gunk on the outside of the chain possibly helps to hold the link closed as the gunk will get into the space on the link that the pin moves into to open the link. My chain had just been removed, cleaned and was spotless with minimal oil on it.


----------



## Steve Austin (11 May 2008)

SRAM powerlinks do NOT come undone easily and have never to my knowledge come undone when riding.

I suspect your failure is due to using pliers to force the powerlink to open and breaking the damn thing so it had very little chance of working properly ever again.


----------



## kyuss (12 May 2008)

Powerlinks are a pain to open. The trick is to squeeze the side plates in the middle of the link with your fingers as you push the two ends towards the centre. Takes a bit of practice, and it's still stiff, but it works. Sounds like you've busted your link using pliers, no doubt bending the side plates which is why it's failed.


----------



## barq (12 May 2008)

I've seen it happen a couple of times at Coed y Brenin. I think in at least one of these instances the rider was in a small-small gear ratio and the chain was very slack.


----------



## Mr Pig (12 May 2008)

kyuss said:


> Sounds like you've busted your link using pliers, no doubt bending the side plates which is why it's failed.



Nope. I'm not a ham-fisted (trottered ;0) idiot. Without going into boring details you'll just have to accept that I know what I'm doing. There is nothing wrong with using pliers to apply more preasure than you can apply comfortable with your fingers, that's what they're for!



> I've seen it happen a couple of times at Coed y Brenin



Thank you. Or maybe those people used pliers too? ;0) They work loose, they wear, it's not complicated. When they wear enough that no preasure is required to open them there is a chance that the chain can shake in just the right way to pop them open. That's it. If you don't beleive me that's up to you, but it can happen.


----------



## User482 (12 May 2008)

Well, I've used SRAM chains on my MTBs for years and this has never happened to me, nor has it ever happened to anyone else I know. So I would suggest that you've been unlucky.

The only SRAM chain I've ever broken was on my road bike - I'd rejoined the chain without using a powerlink (d'oh), with predictable results...


----------



## Mr Pig (12 May 2008)

User482 said:


> So I would suggest that you've been unlucky.



I think so. I've used these links for maybe seven years without trouble. Point is that if it happened to me it can happen to anyone. Worth buying a new link if it gets loose, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Steve Austin (12 May 2008)

Mr Pig

take your first post and post it on Singletrack. I reckon you'll be accused of trolling within 5 posts and further accused of knowing nothing about bikes within 10.
Here you go
http://www.singletrackworld.com

i was being polite in disagreeing with you, STW will not be so polite


----------



## Mr Pig (12 May 2008)

I don't get it. Why would I be accused of trolling? I'm not saying that you shouldn't use SRAM links, I think they're great. I'm just reporting two facts. Firstly that my link was worn and two, that it came undone on its own riding over very rough ground.

These facts have got nothing to do with being a cycling expert or not, it's just a report of something that happened. Anyone reading this can do what they want with that information, it doesn't really make much difference to me.


----------



## mondobongo (12 May 2008)

I dont see how the powerlink could wear and then come loose, it has tension holding it in place at either end. Had no problems in 4 years of using them nor do I know anyone else who has had a problem.


----------



## Steve Austin (12 May 2008)

You posted it as a warning!! ie look out if you use Sram links, they fall to bits. Which just isn't true. They are very safe and have been very safe for years. 

personally i think they are rubbish as they are impossible to undo, and would use KMC links as they are a lot better, but i would reckon Sram links are almost impossible to come undone on the bike whilst riding.


----------



## Mr Pig (12 May 2008)

> it has tension holding it in place at either end



Normally. Imagine you're riding over a rocky track at reasonable speed in a middle-ish gear with your chain flapping up and down, usually rattling against the frame. When the rear dérailleur is bouncing up and the chain is flying around like that there are moments when that part of the chain is 'not' in tension. 

Now imagine that your power link is maybe in the middle of that lower section of chain and the link is very worn, so that it requires no pressure to open it. However unlikely it might be, it is possible that the chain can move in just the right way to allow the link to come undone. I know for a fact this can happen as it happened to me two days ago!



> Had no problems in 4 years of using them



This is the first time it's happened to me in about seven! I'm not saying that if you use a loose SRAM link this will happen, I'm not even saying that it is likely, all I'm saying is that it can. 

Put it this way. After I'd figured out why my chain was lying on the ground and nailed it back to the bike I set off down a fairly long and very bumpy descent to the bottom of the Old Kilpatrick hills. I didn't go down it as fast as I normally would and I kept stealing glances at my chain because I was paranoid about it coming off again. Had it came off as I was going down the hill it could've been a nightmare! You would have to walk all the way back up and hope you found the thing or you'd be snookered.

All I'm saying is that if your link is loose it's worth spending a few pounds for a new one.



> personally I think they are rubbish as they are impossible to undo



Only when they're fairly new. They get progressively looser over time and eventually just slide open.



> I would reckon Sram links are almost impossible to come undone on the bike whilst riding.



Change 'almost impossible' to 'highly unlikely' and I would agree with you! Like I say, a couple of quid renders it 'impossible' once more.


----------



## RedBike (15 May 2008)

Pffft, warning a worn chain might break!

I've never had a power link accidentally come undone. Even had one on my fixed wheel bike for a bit. In fact I wish they would come undone a bit easier. Until they're worn I really struggle with them.


----------



## Dave5N (16 May 2008)

1. They are easy to undo and rejoin. Get the right tool. Mine (Park) was a fiver.

2. How do they break on an MTB? I race 'cross and we use much bigger gears with much more vibration.

3. Look in your own sty first. Sort your maintenance before you post such drastic warnings.


----------



## squeaker (17 May 2008)

*Bollx*



Mr Pig said:


> The SRAM power links, the quick release links, are pretty tight when they're new. In fact you need to use a pair of pliers squeeze the ends of the link together.


IME you don't need anything other than your pinkies and logic. Using a mechanical device with sharp edges is likely to damage the link.


----------



## Zoiders (17 May 2008)

Using pliers to fit one is the problem as the others have said, there is a nack to it and you shouldnt be using force, I have used pliers to get power links off but I never actually touch the power link itself, I just put a set of needle nose pliers on the rollers and give a quick but gentle squeze and the power link pops open

I would say that on reflection that the failure rate for a power link is far better than that for an ordinairy chain link

You may as well advise people to stop using chains full stop, because normal links fail much more often than SRAM power links

ZB.


----------



## Mr Pig (18 May 2008)

Zoiders said:


> Using pliers to fit one is the problem as the others have said



You people really think I'm an idiot don't you?


----------



## yenrod (18 May 2008)

Pig' i dont reckon you're and idiot: those pliers are a big ? when undoing the link - well thats what i reckon anyhow. What people on here are noting is that fact you are listing the pliers in the itinary for removal of the chain which obviously can do some damage but you must know what your doing YET they're only meant to be seprated by hand/finger force so....

I can see your frustration to use pliers but if you persevere then you can do it by hand/fingers.

I'm fairly new to Powerlinks and the likes coming from Sedis chains * 

(*just why did they die off, they worked, the failure rate was virtuallly zero: the only time I ever had one snap was because I had not connected it improperly from new  - I rode hundreds & thousands of miles on them and they wear fantastic - i'll never understand it or was it a combination of Shimano with teh stupid 'pin' design of a chain and the buy out of Sedis by SRAM that seen them off. I really feel about this because it worked and as the Chain is such a total important part of a bike and Sedis's were soo good: - absolute crying shame !*) 

* Upon fitting a KMC which I got advised by a bike shop, which, at the time mentioned to me that SRAM links fail, i dont know if this was fact/is fact but what i do know is that I know they're a good bike shop they NEVER give you blag talk just to sell you stuff - I've known them since they took over the biz and they warrant the cycle shop on the custom and take it pretty serious - the owner sometimes goes over the top I feel, especially with advice but thats service you dont see much nowadays! so I took the KMC chain and will soon be buying some spare links soon, as its stayed together since I bought it which was about 2-3wks back. Since I do chainy riding - thats quite strenuous work for a chain nowadys other than MTB'in g em in mud AND power work.


----------



## Zoiders (18 May 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> You people really think I'm an idiot don't you?


You can use pliers to fit them

However - you do not have to touch or bend the link, you just use a needle nose set of pliers to push the rollers/pins inside the link outwards to make it pop into place, it only takes a nudge, no real pressure, all you are doing is giving it a nudge to make it do something that can be tricky with your fingers, you are not using any real force though

Are you really that pissed of at learning something new?

There are dozens of people who have used powerlinks and learned the nack of fitting and removing them and they are trying to tell you how

If you dont want to know how then thats just your tough shoot.


----------



## Mr Pig (19 May 2008)

I've said everything I need to on this subject. How the link came to be loose is actually neither here nor there and frankly I'm too old to be bothered defending my technical ability to a bunch of people I don't even know. Anyone reading this can make their own mind up.


----------



## Jonathan M (24 May 2008)

Never had one come loose, have had one fail through the point where the side plate & pin comes together, but it had been on about 3 chains (all of which had been replaced due to wear & tear) before it went.

Mr Pig, you've obviously had a problem with a link, otherwise why post about a link coming loose. I have a feeling though that what you describe is an isolated incident, otherwise the link would have acquired a bad reputation in the time (10 years or so???) that the link has been around.


----------



## andy_wrx (27 May 2008)

When you replace your chain, it'll come with a new link.
Keep the old one - you have now got a spare !

I carry a couple of spares like this, plus a chaintool. 
If the chain were to fail, I can shove-out the next rivet, remove a couple of links, replace with the spare link.

But I've never had a chain fail, not with SRAM or KMC joining-links, which I've been using for years.

The only chain failures I've ever had have been with Shimano's bl**dy-stupid one-use pin...


----------



## ratty2k (2 Jun 2008)

Snapped a Sram chain in the Peak district, but down to a very clumsy shift more than anything.. Still run powerlinks, not had any issues with mine


----------



## wazzandee (30 Nov 2010)

I have used a number of removable links. SRAM is not my favorite but only because they are not so easy to disconnect. I actually used this topic some time ago to find out how to disconnect it.. In defence of Mr Pig - he and the local main man mechanic have advised the same technique i.e.

Put pliers diagonally across the link to squeeze it together and pop it open.


Specifically - i use plumbing type pliers where the jaws open to the correct width and are still PARALLEL (not gaped open) - i put one jaw on one link plate, the other plier jaw on the OTHER plate SUCH THAT when the pliers are GENTLY squeezed the plate pushes the pin towards the plate gate/opening hole area that allows the plates to separate i.e. one uses the plate to push the pin into its opening area


It works easily - i also use some wire to form a loop so the chain isnt under tension from the deraileur - i.e. the powerlink is now on a looped, slack section of chain


If one doesnt understand the mechanics of this, one could force the link plates open and that would make it useless


I have about 20 bikes - most use powerlinks and i have (touch wood) never had a failure ... but i toss them when the chain is at end of life ... in addition to mtb - crits and road racing are not kind to riders with suspect drive trains


my 2 bob


----------



## 02GF74 (30 Nov 2010)

my 2p worth. I am a recent convert to this type of link - KMC X9 chain - having been a shimano chain with the special pin fan.

only chain that ever failed on me was a new chain - think it was sram - where the pin just vanished - this was ~ 5years ago; not used the split link chain long enough for them to have failed.

but from my own experience, to join the chains is quite easy - line up the pins to the holes and puill the chain - a stop on the pedals put enough tension to get the link secure. it does need a bit of force to undo - I use pincers but pliers woulod do the same thing.

there should be no wear between the pin and link plates as they do not move relative to one another.

also has the OP fitted the link the correct way? the way I di it is so that the side of chain that rubs agasint the cogs has the larger slot at the rear - this means when pdealling and changeing gerar, if the pin rubs agaisnt the cogs, it will be pushed into the smaller hole rather than into the larger hole - kinda hard to explain without pictures.

in effect there is 2 ways to fit the link, one of them is better in my opinion for the above reason.

not siure why peeps are having a go at the OP as even the best maintained bike can suffer from component failuer, even if t hey are assembled correctly. it is an unusaul case and good advice to check the link from time to time as well as to carry a spare.


----------



## Ticktockmy (30 Nov 2010)

Mr Pig said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted before and is a well know issue, it's a head's up to SRAM chain users about the quick release link.
> 
> Yesterday, going along a rocky track on the top of the Old Kilpatrick hills I heard a clatter and looked down to see my chain lying on the ground behind me! At first I thought it had snapped but collecting the chain I realised that the link had came undone.



Its a bugger when that happens, never happened to me, and I like you have in the past had to resort to using a pair of long nosed plairs to part them. Just bad luck as they are quite reliable form of connecting a chain.

I guess the chain was trying to tell you something, like maybe it was knackered or maybe the chain just whipped at the wrong time and place. but its worth bearing in mind that always carry a spare powerlink, and a extrater tool incase the chain breaks elsewere.


----------



## Dan B (30 Nov 2010)

Way to go with the thread mining ... the OP was from 2008


----------



## Banjo (30 Nov 2010)

I use them on both my bikes with no failures. They are for me almost impossible to get off though . 

I have a pair of needle nose pliers that I have bent the tips inwards so they dont slip off the rollers.You dont have to overdo it just gentle squeeze until it clicks apart.

Re joining I put the link on the top of the chain line up the two plates and gently apply pressure with the pedal to pull the chain with the back brake on until it clicks together.

A well repected local bike mechanic showed me the methods.


----------



## andym (24 Dec 2010)

Mr Pig said:


> I've said everything I need to on this subject. How the link came to be loose is actually neither here nor there and frankly I'm too old to be bothered defending my technical ability to a bunch of people I don't even know. Anyone reading this can make their own mind up.



Yep.


----------



## e-rider (24 Dec 2010)

there is NEVER a need to use pliers - I'd guess you damaged it yourself!


----------



## Zoiders (29 Dec 2010)

Which goon dug this thread up?

Is was bordering on actionable in the first place - as in the SRAM will sue you kind of actionable.


----------



## marzjennings (29 Dec 2010)

Zoiders said:


> Which goon dug this thread up?
> 
> Is was bordering on actionable in the first place - as in the SRAM will sue you kind of actionable.



What action could SRAM bring? Expressing an opinion is fair game.


----------



## Ticktockmy (29 Dec 2010)

Zoiders said:


> Which goon dug this thread up?
> 
> Is was bordering on actionable in the first place - as in the SRAM will sue you kind of actionable.



I think the only action that SCRAM would take is to take note of the problems some people including myself, have had sometimes splitting the link apart. 

Then hand the problem to the R&D department to see if any improvements can be made to sort out the problem. After all that how most Cycle parts are improved, either by complaints from the general user or from the Sporting Fraternity


----------



## Zoiders (29 Dec 2010)

There is naff all wrong with SRAM type powerlinks.

The whole thread was a load of guff.


----------



## PatrickPending (29 Dec 2010)

same thing happened to me tonight - fortunately i carry a spare - getting the remaining bit of the old and somewhat bent powerlink out of the chain was a bit of a pain tho


----------



## Zoiders (30 Dec 2010)

PatrickPending said:


> same thing happened to me tonight - fortunately i carry a spare - getting the remaining bit of the old and somewhat bent powerlink out of the chain was a bit of a pain tho


That - can happen with any link.

The cause is the front mech getting shifted down when the drive train is not moving.

Bends the chain link by trapping it between the front mech cage and the top ring teeth.


----------



## konabud (28 Jul 2013)

Mr Pig said:


> I've said everything I need to on this subject. How the link came to be loose is actually neither here nor there and frankly I'm too old to be bothered defending my technical ability to a bunch of people I don't even know. Anyone reading this can make their own mind up.


 
I just had one fall off yesterday on a very rough trail. It does happen, the links do not lock in place, so why do people have to be so dramatic in defending their powerlinks? Im not in high school and this is life. Stuff happens.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2013)

konabud said:


> I just had one fall off yesterday on a very rough trail. It does happen, the links do not lock in place, so why do people have to be so dramatic in defending their powerlinks? Im not in high school and this is life. Stuff happens.


 


You do realise you are responding to a thread where the last post was 2 and a half years ago?


----------



## gaz (29 Jul 2013)

The post he responded to was from may 2008. Over 5 years ago


----------



## VamP (29 Jul 2013)

It's the thread that keeps on giving


----------

